
Show HN: A nice Robot Reviews website \{•̃_•̃}/ - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/?rel=hnws💖
======
zerzeru
feel free to add feedback here !

~~~
app4soft
What the reason was for add referrer?

    
    
        ?rel=hnws

~~~
zerzeru
Hi App4soft, I added the referrer to all my links so I can see the bounce rate
per media source. thanks for your question

